
Why Open Space Offices Will Hurt Company Productivity - jrs235
http://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/why-your-company-will-benefit-from-getting-rid-of-open-office-spaces-first-90.html
======
jrs235
What does it mean when commercials start poking fun at open offices?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQWNYm5TKig](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQWNYm5TKig)

